# Photo cell / Occ sensor



## 10492 (Jan 4, 2010)

Has anyone seen, heard of, or have any info on whether someone makes a photo cell with an Occupancy sensor built into it, for the twistloc bases that most street lights use?

Thanks.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Dnkldorf said:


> Has anyone seen, heard of, or have any info on whether someone makes a photo cell with an Occupancy sensor built into it, for the twistloc bases that most street lights use?
> 
> Thanks.


Not a pole top twist lock. 
But they do make the "other" type for spot lights that do both jobs. 
I would think that a twist on top would be to high to truly sense movement below. 
I think 15' is the max recommended height.


----------



## Ima Hack (Aug 31, 2009)

Dnkldorf said:


> Has anyone seen, heard of, or have any info on whether someone makes a photo cell with an Occupancy sensor built into it, for the twistloc bases that most street lights use?
> 
> Thanks.


Never heard of one. I think where they are used primarily on HID fixtures the last thing you'd want is occupancy sensor control due to long restrike time when the lamp is hot. (just stating the obvious, I know you know that) 

Are you retrofitting with induction or something?


----------



## 10492 (Jan 4, 2010)

Ima Hack said:


> Are you retrofitting with induction or something?


Yeah, I want to see what would happen if I found one, and tied it to a dimming ballast.


----------



## Ima Hack (Aug 31, 2009)

Dnkldorf said:


> Yeah, I want to see what would happen if I found one, and tied it to a dimming ballast.


 
You might have to just gump a motion sensor with photocell onto the fixture.


----------

